# Humidity too high on lower shelves ?



## Yukoner (Sep 22, 2016)

Fellow cabinet experts - I need some help !

I have a cabinet that I've been seasoning for a few weeks now with a bowl of beads and a shallow bowl of DW. It started off at 41% RH and I could get the cabinet to 58% RH, not any higher (stably, anyways). I just added electronic humidification by way of a Cigar Oasis Magna 2.0. That has been running for just over a day now (non-stop). I have it set to 77% RH, in an effort to continue the seasoning of the cabinet. Now, I have gotten to just over 72% RH on the very middle shelf, which fine, but at the very bottom I'm getting over 90% RH. Is this normal ? Hygros have been calibrated (the Western ones) and the CO Magna remote has been adjusted to match (needed to go +3 % to match). I have 4 hygrometers plus the CO in this cabinet, so I'm fairly confident about the accuracy of the RH readings. I'm not concerned right now because there are no cigars in this cabinet, but I'm wondering if I have an issue of air flow ? Or is it completely normal for the bottom to be a higher RH than the top, simply because that's where the humidifier is ? I've always read that the RH tends to be higher at the top shelves of a taller humidor.....

For reference, the ambient humidity of the room this cabinet is in is ~30% RH. Temperature swings between 60 F and 65 F. No exposure to direct sunlight. Cabinet has been weather stripping sealed all around the door, along with silicone caulking at all joining edges.

As well, I do have the auxiliary fan kit that plugs into the Magna remote. Those two fans are against the back of the humidor, on the same shelf as the Magna remote, facing the front and tilted upwards a bit.

Pictures below.


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Another humidor issue for you? After reading the hell you went through with the other one I hope this isn't as bad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yukoner (Sep 22, 2016)

bump ?


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

I suggest you get a 3" auxiliary quiet fan to place on the bottom, facing upward. Place it at either the extreme right side, or the extreme left side, as that will create a circular flow of air. Wire into the connections for your other fans, so it goes on when they do and off when they do. That will help big time, to stabilize your RH throughout the cabinet!


----------



## Yukoner (Sep 22, 2016)

JohnnyFlake said:


> I suggest you get a 3" auxiliary quiet fan to place on the bottom, facing upward. Place it at either the extreme right side, or the extreme left side, as that will create a circular flow of air. Wire into the connections for your other fans, so it goes on when they do and off when they do. That will help big time, to stabilize your RH throughout the cabinet!


I do have a 5" kit with variable speed controller. I could try putting that on the bottom, facing up. I'll give it a try and let everyone know how it goes.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Yukoner said:


> I do have a 5" kit with variable speed controller. I could try putting that on the bottom, facing up. I'll give it a try and let everyone know how it goes.


That should be fine. A 5" is a little big, but not crazy, so I would try running it at 1/2 speed at first and test your RH levels. Then you can adjust if needed.


----------



## Yukoner (Sep 22, 2016)

Put the fan in at about 20% speed. Took about half an hour and RH became consistent top to bottom of cabinet. Problem solved, such a simple fix.


----------

